# How to clean Outside Haze??



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 26, 2012)

Anybody know how to remove an medium to heavy outside Haze?


----------



## chosi (Apr 27, 2012)

Depends on what's causing the haziness.
 Your best bet is to try some Barkeepers Friend and a toothbrush.  
 If that doesn't get the haze off, then you probably have a sick bottle, in which case tumbling it is the only well-known method for cleaning it.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Sir.Bottles
> 
> Anybody know how to remove an medium to heavy outside Haze?


 [] Yeah, Go to the top of any page and use the search feature use the words chuckles cleaning method, and you will get four pages of tried and true cleaning procedures from forum members, all of which work in there own ways, some with more work than others..........[]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 28, 2012)

Well the problem is only on the seal...


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 28, 2012)

I think I got a Sick bottle here...I'am so sure what was really happen to this guy...Inside is unbelievably clean...the haze is only on the seal & some on the embossing,,,The rest is heavy wear[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks fine to me.. a light tumble would have her sparkling again.. might be a good one as is...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I wouldnt do anything to it. The patina enhances the seal.


----------



## AlexD (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree. It looks okay to me. One thing that might help is some Menial Oil and a buffer. If you have any other foggy bottles, try a large glad container. Fill it with with mostly Wink or lime remover, and the rest of the way with just water. Soak it till the foggy stuff is in the water and off the bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## JarDoctor (Aug 29, 2012)

Your bottle has etching and even though it appears the inside may be ok, it probably isn't.  Many times when the outside looks like this, it appears the inside is fine, but, once the outside is clean, you realize the inside wasn't either.
 I would tumble the bottle and it will look awesome - will need more than one turning - etching then polish.
 Good luck


----------

